# engine stall after starting



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

We have finished installing SR20DE in a project car. When we start the engine after 5 sec the engine stall. Also I notice that the engine have a delay reponse when steping on the pedal. What might cause this problem?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Did you check all the vacume lines? Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

*sr20de problem*

Yes! I check it. I'm not sure of the MAF that I installed is correct. Does it effect the engine idling if I install the wrong MAF.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Have you tried to isolate the MAF???

My daughter had a boyfriend whose 91 Mitsu Eclipse did the same thing...he disconnected(unplugged for testing purposes) the wiring for his MAF and the car ran like a raped ape....his was part of the air cleaner box he also replaced with Cold Air Induction ....

Maybe this helps....???

Their are kits available to bypass the MAF or by a K/N with it already installed...


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: sr20de problem*



ogip20v said:


> *Yes! I check it. I'm not sure of the MAF that I installed is correct. Does it effect the engine idling if I install the wrong MAF.
> *


It affects EVERYTHING.
The MAF is necessary for SR20DEs to figure out how much fuel they should supply at any condition.

Chris


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

speedracer1955 said:


> *Have you tried to isolate the MAF???
> *


If he does this on a SR20 the ECU will go in SAFE MODE and it will not rev above 2400rpm.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

*sr20de MAF*

I think i have used the wrong MAF for this engine. Can I use the MAF for SR20DET (Turbo) even thou my engine was naturally aspirated?

Also what sensor should I consider to check if the car produces was smoke when at Idling?

thanks,
Remy


----------

